# New Member



## MissChriss (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi I am a new member from Texas. I just got addicted to MAC two months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I am on the stick! I need color advice until I can get to the counter. I have been purchasing online. I am a NC 44/45 I think in the stick. The NC 45 seems to be too dark and the NC 44 doesnt have the golden color I like.  Can you guys recommend anything from my picture??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy to be here.


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi MissChriss, welcome to Specktra!

The gals in the Recommendations subforum will be able to give you the best advice in regards to your foundation match.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 11, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Janice (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to a fellow Texan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you guys for the welcome!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2008)

*Welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## MissChriss (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello to MissChris from other fellow MAC addicts!


----------

